# hello all



## michael mcloughlin (Jan 6, 2013)

This is my first visit to this site. Interested in Cork Radio College as radio officer 1960/62. Sailed on MV BAHARISTAN AND HALIFAX STAR. Any old ship mates on here?


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

*Welcome*

Michael,

On behalf of the SN Moderators, a warm welcome aboard from the Isle of Anglesey - we guarantee you will thoroughly enjoy the SN experience!
You will certainly spark many happy memories when you have a chance to explore our threads and, who knows, you may even re-establish contact with old shipmates.
Good luck! (Thumb)


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings* Michael *and welcome to* SN*. Bon nvoyage.


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Michael,

welcome to SN. Lots to get your teeth into in the Radio Room.

Hawkey01


----------



## Pat bourke (Jun 30, 2007)

Greetings Michael welcome to SN lots of R/O's on here.
If you trawl around you will find a reference to Tivoli.
I went to O'Connell Ave, Limerick 1972-74.
Enjoy site.
Regards Pat.(Pint)


----------

